# Grease cleaning



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I just finish painting the exterior of a hog roaster. And the degreaser that I use didn't cut it looking for Idea for the next on of product that will cut it. THe only thing that removed it was a Zero tip or putty knife. I have only a cold water pump but it is a 4000 pussure lB 
David


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

what product do you normally use?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have never got into heavy grease cleaning. this was up to a 1/4' THICK. I was given a 5 of sample from my neighbor and was using that The label is long gone. 
David


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Have you tried heating it up first? Get it good and hot and then steam clean it.


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

Try OIL EATER next time, works extremely well and is fairly cheap.

These type of products are found listed under commercial kitchen cleaning
products.

In my shop I have A parts cleaner filled with this stuff. One day for fun I threw an old caulk gun that was covered completely with caulk, The next morning it was clean to the bone. I use it full strength.

Best reguards


----------

